# Dad and daughter



## tortania (Mar 25, 2008)

This is my husband and our daughter who just turned 12 last month! She is 5'9" tall. I get a kick out of watching dad look up at her when he's talking to her


----------



## cvalda (Mar 25, 2008)

Great picture! Wow is your daughter tall! I know how that is, my son who is going to be 14 next month is 6' 1", and I'm a shorty at 5' 3" so it's weird looking up to him!


----------



## tortania (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm not much taller than you! I'm 5'5" tall, and I have one daughter who is 5'4", another 5'7" (she is 15), and then my tall 12 year old. I also have a son, but he is only 5'10". I'm thinking she got her height from my dad's side, who's shortest female is 5'10". My dad is the shortest male at 6'. My two oldest daughters have a male friend who at 17 is 6'8" tall, and get this, he drives a VW bug!!


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Carolyn, thanks for sharing pic of some of your family with us. She's very pretty and yes tall. I am also 5' 3" but I have a sister that is only 4' 11" and her husband was 6'8". Interesting to watch them dance her ear hit his bellybutton


----------

